# Hop blends?



## Skillz (30/6/21)

I'm loving IPA and NEIPA alot.
I have been using the usual suspects, Citra, Mosaic, Galaxy, El Dorado.
It has recently been suggested to me by a certain supplier of hop goodness on facebook that you can't go wrong with Zamba, Sequoia, Trident for a NEIPA.
I had never heard of the first 2 and knew nothing other than the name of trident so after a little research was done I found out they are blends and seem very interesting.
QUESTIONS
Have you used any of them and your experiences.

Would you use just the one in a brew as its already a blend of multiple hops, I understand I can mix them but just wondering how others have gone with it.

Or if you are playing it safe and being that I'm just a tad over a noob keep it to the usual suspects?

And feel free to share all your fave hop combos for all to enjoy.


----------



## BrewLizard (1/7/21)

I've never used hop blends, but I know of Falconer's Flight, which is popular. I'd avoid anything that doesn't even tell you what's in it (let alone proportions). Imagine brewing a really nice beer then not being able to reproduce it if a product is discontinued or unavailable.

If you're after reproducing the flavours from those blends, something like Bru-1+Citra would work well for a description like Zamba's.

I get that too many hop SKUs is a problem with freezer space (I even made a thread about it!), but the freedom to tweak proportions is a big part of brewing, IMO.

I'm also unsure how a hop blend would help a beginner grow and learn, given that you're adding another unknown to your process. At least with SMASH beers, you're developing a taste for what each individual contribution adds.

Just my 2c. Keen to hear contradictory opinions.


----------

